# dados metereológicos últimos 150 anos!!!



## vpoliveira (24 Fev 2014 às 00:42)

Bom noite, inscrevi-me no site para participar num tema que gosto e para o qual também fui incentivado por um grande climatologista...
Mas o que me tráz aqui é o facto de necessitar dos registos de estações metereológicas do número máximo de anos que for possível até aos 150 anos....
Os dados são referentes ás estações (SNIRH) de Boleiros (16F/03U), Caxarias (15F/02C), Freixianda (15G/03UG) e Vila Nova de Ourém-agora só Ourém- (16F/05U). Onde posso arranjar os resgistos de 1979 para trás dos seguinte parâmetros:
- Precipitação anual (mm)	
- Precipitação diária (mm)
-Precipitação mensal (mm)

Agradeço desde já a atenção e o apoio.

VPO


----------

